# MBP : Clavier & Trackpad complètement bloqué.



## RémySC (13 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir à tous.

Faute d'avoir trouver une réponse à mon problème, j'ai décidé de venir vous faire profiter de mon soucis en espérant ne pas avoir posté au mauvais endroit.

Jai le clavier & le trackpad de mon macbook pro qui se bloque complètement.
La semaine dernière, jai eu se problème quelques fois (mais ça ne durait que quelques secondes), du coup, jai réinstallé Léopard se week-end en pensant corriger mes problèmes.

Malheureusement pour moi, les soucis ne sarrangent pas, plus clairement, hier mon clavier sest bloqué plusieurs fois sur la journée (+/- 5 minutes), cette aprème il est resté bloqué plusieurs heures ! Jai également eu droit à un message Kernel Panic, première fois que ça marrive.

Concernant mon MBP : 
Il a 1ans est 9mois +/- ; 4 go de ram ; 2,4 Ghz Intel core 2 Duo ; 15 ; Léopard 10.5.6

Je suis passé il y à une heure chez un revendeur Apple, un peu plus de 30euro la demi/h pour la main doeuvre sans comptez les frais matériels sil y en a (un nouveau clavier coûte 150euro daprès le revendeur)... jaime autant essayer de trouver des solutions avant de le confier au service technique !

*À linstant ou jécris ces lignes, le MBP a décidé de fonctionné parfaitement.... pour combien de temps ? 

Si vous avez une idée concernant mon problème...

Merci à vous.
Rémy


----------



## Skygad (3 Février 2009)

Même configuration et presque même problème dans le sens ou mon MBP me fait ça quand il se met en veille et maintenant que je travail. Le seul moyen de retrouver le contrôle de mon clavier et de mon trackpad c'est de forcer l'extinction et de redémarré et ce plusieurs fois car ça marche pas à tout les coups...

Si quelqu'un aurai un indice ou la solution ce serai génial.

Merci d'avance de votre aide


----------



## Thomacbookpro (6 Février 2009)

Malheureusement aucun indice...tout ce que je peux dire c'est que moi aussi, meme problème que vous 2! J'ai installé la mise a jour pour passer en OS X 10.5.6 mais je ne pense pas que ce soit suffisant...si vous avez eu vent d'une quelconque solution, je suis bien sur preneur!


----------



## cdubrutal (16 Mars 2009)

bon le post date un peu mais au cas ou, j'ai le même problème et cette solution m'aide pour l'instant même si je pense que l'inévitable sera la réparation magasin :

http://jasonrobb.com/2008/11/24/macbook-pro-unresponsive-keyboard-trackpad-solution/

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1365569


----------



## fouine16 (22 Juillet 2009)

J'ai le même problème depuis des mois. Macbook pro acheté en septembre 2008.
Je l'ai déjà emmené une fois au sav, mais étant donné que le problème est totalement aléatoire, ils n'ont pas pu constater le problème. :/


----------



## airy2 (12 Novembre 2009)

Le bout de papier sous la batterie pour débloquer clavier et TP, ça marche! C'est l'halu j'y crois pas. Une machine à 1800 qui se répart avec un post-it c'est dingue! En tout cas ç'est cool je ne savais plus quoi faire.


----------

